
Transform Your iPhone Into a Microscope: Just Add Water - DanielRibeiro
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/compound-eye/2012/03/12/transform-your-iphone-into-a-microscope-just-add-water/
======
samstave
I dunked my phone into my water to try this, but I cant get the camera app to
come up any more.

JK -- this is actually really cool.

There is something else that would work too. This weekend I took my daughters
to the Exploratorium in SF - in the little shop, my oldest wanted this book
which was a "friendship bracelet" kit.

It included these clear plastic "drops" which you place over the stickers you
choose to place on the bracelet, thus magnifying them.

I would think that one of these could be placed over the lens and act just the
same as the droplet -- although I am not sure on their clarity.

I'll have to grab one when I get home to test it.

